
Ed Sheeran Is on Track for the No. 1 Concert Tour of All Time. Here’s How - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ed-sheeran-is-on-track-for-the-no-1-concert-tour-of-all-time-heres-how-11560936602?mod=rsswn
======
doug3465
He played the most shows, by a lot.

That's the bulk of it.

------
ikeboy
Charging below market price and keeping the market from clearing by blocking
secondary sales is a weird strategy. If you don't want to provide enough
tickets to clear the market at your chosen price, and you don't want to raise
your price, fine. But why is "luck" any better of determinant of which person
gets the ticket than "had a higher willingness-to-pay"?

~~~
rossdavidh
One possibility is that he wants to make sure that large numbers of not-as-
wealthy fans think of him as their dude, and playing to audiences of rich
people could tarnish his brand image. Or, he just thinks not rich people
should be able to see his shows. Or, he doesn't like playing for an audience
that feels entitled because they payed a lot, and he gets a better vibe in the
audience if it's full of people who aren't wealthy-entitled-types. Or
something else, but that's several possibilities.

Edit: I never heard of this guy before now, so I don't know if any of these
guesses are the reality.

~~~
ikeboy
Rich people, i.e. people who can afford $200 for a ticket instead of $100?

I don't think the market clearing price is anywhere close to double the cost.
The article implies they could easily get 10% more. That's not the difference
between rich and not-rich.

------
agumonkey
Not too far off and reminiscent of Louis CK cheap and straightforward business
practices regarding tickets.

